#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [資料] 美洲獅 Puma concolor

## wingwolf

資料來自：百度百科之美洲獅

美洲獅（學名：Puma concolor）又稱美洲金貓，大小和花豹相仿，但外觀上沒有花紋且頭骨較小。雄性體重可達90千克，在跳躍方面有著驚人的能力，能跳到7米以外，一躍可達十幾米遠。美洲獅是一種凶猛的食肉猛獸，主要以野生動物兔、羊、鹿爲食，在饑餓時也會盜食家畜家禽。如果美洲獅捕捉的獵物比較多，它們就會把剩余的食物藏在樹上，等以後回來再吃。

*分類*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    中文學名：	 美洲獅
拉丁學名：	 Puma concolor
別稱：	山獅、美洲金貓、撲馬
界：	 動物界
門：	脊索動物門
亞門：	脊椎動物亞門
綱：	哺乳綱
亞綱：	獸亞綱
目：	食肉目
科：	貓科
亞科：	貓亞科
屬：	美洲金貓屬
種：	 美洲獅
分布區域：	北美洲、南美洲
英文名稱：	 Deer Tiger, Mountain Lion等
發現命名：	 Linnaeus, 1771    
    

*外形特征*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    美洲獅是最大的貓亞科動物，體長1.24~1.38米，尾長約71~79厘米，肩高70~78.2厘米，體重44~71千克（加拿大亞種）。最大的美洲獅體重121千克。雄性比雌性大40%。美洲獅是最大的貓科貓屬動物，體色從灰色到紅棕色都有，熱帶地區的更傾向於紅色，北方地區的多爲灰色。腹部和口鼻部白色，眼內側和鼻梁骨兩側有明顯的淚槽。

　　美洲獅有又粗又長的四肢和粗長的尾巴，後腿比前腿長，這使它們能輕松的跳躍並掌握平衡，美洲獅能越過14米寬的山澗。美洲獅有寬大而強有力的爪，有利於攀岩，爬樹和捕獵。

　　美洲獅産於南、北美洲，它雖然冠以“獅”名，實際上卻只有幾處與獅子相似：一是耳朵背後有黑色斑，二是尾巴末端有一叢黑毛，三是幼仔身上也有暗色的斑點，四是體色與獅子相似。除此之外它與獅子尚有許多不同之處：體型比獅子小、細，四肢較長，沒有鬣毛。它還有爬樹的本領，其實，美洲獅既非獅類也非豹類。    
    

*分布範圍*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    美洲獅是美洲大陸所産的哺乳動物中分布範圍最爲廣泛的一種，北從北美洲的加拿大育空河流域，南至南美洲的阿根廷和智利南部。



*生活環境*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    　　美洲獅生活於森林、叢林、丘陵、草原、半沙漠和高山等多種生境，可以適應多種氣候。美洲獅是一種喜歡在隱蔽、安甯的環境中生活的動物。    
    

*生活習性*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    美洲獅通常隱秘並靜悄悄的逼近獵物，等到獵物剛明白過來時，已經遭到了這些200磅的大家夥的致命一擊。相當多的人在樹林裏遭到美洲獅的襲擊。

　　美洲獅是孤獨的，通常是母子結群，它們共同守護領地，用尿液標出邊界。雄性的領地大於雌性，並且在一頭雄性的領地內有多只雌性。美洲獅的叫聲非常響亮，但不能吼叫，只能發出刺耳而尖銳的高鳴。在繁殖季節，雌性美洲獅有8天的發情期，有多只雄性會在這段時間內發起爭鬥。它們將在兩周的時間內形影不離，每天最多可交配多達70次。

　　美洲獅白天夜裏都很活躍，常利用樹木和岩石作爲隱蔽，然後伏擊獵物。美洲獅捕捉所有能看到的獵物，69%是各種鹿類：白尾鹿、黑尾鹿、馬鹿、馬駝鹿等，也捕捉其他動物：松鼠，兔子，水獺，犰狳，西貒，齧齒動物，火雞，魚，昆蟲，豪豬，臭鼬甚至蚱蜢，蝙蝠，蛙，樹懶，貘,野鴨等。也捕食家畜，甚至襲擊人類。

　　美洲獅不善合群，一年中只有在發情期才成對生活兩個星期左右，此後便又分道揚镳，重新開始各自獨立的生活。其感官發達，喉嚨可以發出像家貓一樣的“咕噜”聲，善於遊泳和爬樹，也善於奔跑，每小時能跑53—64公裏，跳躍能力極強，能從12—13米高的樹上或懸崖上跳下，也能躍過3米以上至6米的高度或5米以上至13米的距離，所以對20米以內的獵物，只要奮力跳躍兩次就可以捕到。

　　美洲獅常相居在山谷叢林中，尤其喜歡在樹上活動，它跳躍能力很強，輕輕一躍能達8、9多米遠，它主要捕食鹿類和其它小型獸類，家畜也是攻擊的對象，在美洲，它是僅次於美洲虎的猛獸。但卻具有溫順的性格，在一般情況下，它並不主動襲擊人，只是當人攻擊它時，爲了自衛，才會傷殺襲擊者。在美洲有的人家把小美洲獅捉來進行馴養，長大後，能夠和貓、狗和平相處，會象狗一樣地看守門戶。獲得了“人類之友”的美譽。美洲獅在動物園中是一種比較容易飼養和繁殖的動物，每胎産1－5仔，剛生下來的幼美洲獅象它的父母一樣膽小怕人，如同一個小姑娘似的，伏臥在地上，安安靜靜的，顯得非常文雅秀氣，一點也不象小虎、小豹那樣貪玩和淘氣。3歲以後它們就離開母獸，開始過獨自成家立業的小家庭生活了。

　　美洲獅是美洲僅次於美洲虎最大的貓科動物，每一只雌性美洲獅的領地大約有50—60平方公裏，它們經常在岩石上蹭來蹭去是給自己的鄰地作標記的一種方法，它們還會在路上留下一些氣味來告訴其他同類它們曾從這裏路過，讓雄性獅可以尋迹找到它們。雄性美洲獅體型比雌性大，臉上通常長著黑毛。美洲獅通常在深夜和淩晨捕食和進食，它們最喜歡吃的是白尾鹿。    
    

*生長繁殖*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    美洲獅的繁殖季節不固定，雌獸的懷孕期大約爲90天。通常在春末夏初時，雌獸便在山洞裏或在某一隱蔽的地方生下幼仔，每胎産1—6仔，每隔一小時出生一只。幼仔出生後，雌獸會把它們舔得很幹淨，然後單獨撫養自己的後代。初生的幼仔閉著眼睛，身體呈淺黃褐色，明顯地點綴著淺黑色的斑點，尾上有黑色環紋。大約需要兩星期，幼獅的眼睛才能睜開。在這期間，幼獅除了起來吃奶外，只是長時間地睡覺。隨著它們長大，身上的斑點將逐漸消褪。頭兩年幼獅完全依靠雌獸過日子，從媽媽那裏得到它們所需要的食物、溫暖和安全。盡管生來就有一點捕食本領，但雌獸除了必須教幼獅捕捉各種獵物外，還要教幼獅習慣過孤單和隱蔽的生活。1歲齡的時候，幼獅的一雙眼睛就變得非常明亮，成爲十分頑皮的小動物，體長達到1.2米左右，體重將近20千克。日益長大的幼仔開始不斷地從洞內向新奇的洞外世界張望，並且勉強向洞外走出了第一步，但爲了防止草原狼等食肉獸類的潛在危險，雌獸總是警惕地保護著它們，以免受到包括雄性美洲獅在內的任何威脅，因爲雄性美洲獅襲擊和咬死幼仔是很平常的事，甚至有時對它們自己的後代也不例外。

　　爲了生存，幼仔必須逐漸地學會許多東西。教養它們的主要責任由雌獸來承擔，而在幼仔中也會根據它們的力氣、智力和機敏程度分成明顯的等級，領頭的總是最強壯和最機靈的個體。雌獸用揮動的尾巴來教幼獅利用自己的特長，提高對事物的反應能力，爲了管教和訓練幼仔，表示憤怒的時候，大多輕輕地拍打，但決不會傷著幼獅。雖然幼獅頭幾個月的活動可以看成是玩耍，但這種玩耍都有一定的目的，特別是捕獵的遊戲，將來就是要依靠從這種玩耍中所學到的本領來謀生。當幼仔長到3個月的時候，雌獸便帶它們外出，它非常耐心地把幼仔們聚集起來，帶它們到存放獵物的地方去。不過，在大多數時候，雌獸去捕獵時只會帶一只幼仔出去，而把其余的留在窩裏，因爲雌獸如果要帶著所有的幼仔去接近獵物是非常困難的，幼仔們的吵鬧聲對正在尋找獵物的雌獸極爲不利，更重要的是雌獸只有每次帶著一只幼仔才能更好地訓練它進行捕獵。幼仔2—3歲性成熟。壽命爲15—20年。    
    

*種群現狀*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    美洲獅有多達29個亞種，基於它們的分布地區不同和體形的差異。有一個亞種的美洲獅已經嚴重瀕危“佛羅裏達亞種”，也叫佛羅裏達豹。因爲它們有一身暗色的非常稀有的皮毛。圈養數量只有75頭，野生的大約500頭，而且非常不穩定。它們最大的威脅來自於水源的汙染，公路上飛馳的汽車和遺傳基因缺乏多樣性。此外東部美洲獅和哥斯達黎加美洲獅也以瀕危。

　　曆史上，由於美洲獅的行動詭秘，使人們對這些大型貓科動物一直懷有深深的恐懼、敬畏和難以滿足的好奇心，送給它山獅、紅虎、銀獅、紫豹，甚至印地安魔鬼、貓王等數不清的別名。但如今，它卻陷入了四面楚歌的境地，人們用槍、毒藥、陷井以及各種現代手段捕獵它、殺戳它，只是爲了獲得它的毛皮。幸存下來的美洲獅則已經退縮到高原山區地帶，頑強地生活著，繼續發揮著維持生態平衡的作用。盡管它的爪子不適合在雪地活動，但它必須繼續尋找到不受攪擾、人迹罕至的安全地帶。    
    

*亞種分化*
（29種）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    Puma concolor acrocodia 馬托格羅索亞種（玻利維亞，阿根廷北部）
Puma concolor anthonyi （委內瑞拉南部）
Puma concolor araucana （智利、阿根廷）
Puma concolor azteca （亞利桑那、新墨西哥，墨西哥）
Puma concolor bangsi （哥倫比亞、厄瓜多爾）
Puma concolor borbensis （亞馬遜）
Puma concolor browni （落基山）
Puma concolor cabrera （阿根廷）
Puma concolor californica 加利福尼亞亞種
Puma concolor capricornensis （巴西南部、阿根廷北部）
Puma concolor concolor 指名亞種（委內瑞拉）
Puma concolor coryi 佛羅裏達亞種（阿肯色、亞利桑那、佛羅裏達）
Puma concolor costaricensis 哥斯達黎加亞種（中美洲）
Puma concolor cougar 東部亞種（密執安）
Puma concolor greeni （巴西亞馬遜）
Puma concolor hippolestes （南達科他、懷俄明、科羅拉多）
Puma concolor hudsomi （阿根廷中南部）
Puma concolor improcera （加利福尼亞）
Puma concolor incarum （秘魯）
Puma concolor kaibabensis （內華達、尤他）
Puma concolor mayensis （墨西哥、洪都拉斯）
Puma concolor missoulensis （不列顛哥倫比亞、愛達荷、蒙大拿）
Puma concolor oregonensis （加拿大、美國西部）
Puma concolor osgoodi （玻利維亞）
Puma concolor pearsoni （巴塔哥尼亞 ）
Puma concolor puma 美洲豹（智利、阿根廷）
Puma concolor schorgeri （明尼蘇達、威斯康星、密蘇裏）
Puma concolor stanleyana （俄克拉何馬，德克薩斯、墨西哥北部）
Puma concolor vancouverensis 範庫甫亞種（範庫甫島）    
    

*物種天敵*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    美洲獅的天敵主要是美洲的黑熊、棕熊和灰狼，美洲獅偶爾會和美洲虎相遇，但相比較棕熊和灰狼而言，與美洲虎相遇的幾率更小。狼群和棕熊向來是美洲獅的宿敵，護崽的雌性美洲獅不惜一切代價的與棕熊拼命，而在美洲獅和群狼的沖突中，美洲獅經常成爲狼群的手下敗將，饑餓的狼群有時會將美洲獅作爲果腹的食物。美洲獅最大的天敵，無疑是人類。在上個世紀，每年至少有上萬只美洲獅死於人類黑洞洞的槍口下，隨著動物保護法的頒布，美國對美洲獅的獵殺行動有所減緩。    
    

*體型介紹*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

*加拿大個體*
　　♂雄 > 平均體重71kg(57-76kg)n=11；
　　頭體長1380mm(1200-1500mm)n=12；尾長790mm(730-830mm)n=12；
　　♀雌 > 平均體重44kg(34-50kg)n=34；
　　頭體長1240mm(1080-1310mm)n=36；尾長710mm(610-820mm)n=36；
*科羅拉多個體*
　　♂雄 > 平均體重61.6kg(51.8-70.8kg)n=8；
　　頭體長1332mm(1220-1420mm)n=9；尾長832mm(720-920mm)n=9；
　　♀雌 > 平均體重44.5kg(38.5-49.9kg)n=14；
　　頭體長1244mm(1060-1370mm)n=13；尾長778mm(720-840mm)n=13；
*新墨西哥個體*
　　♂雄 > 平均體重58.9kg(56.2-64.4kg)n=10；
　　頭體長1347mm(1260-1440mm)n=10；尾長769mm(700-830mm)n=10；
　　♀雌 > 平均體重30.7kg(27.2-36.3kg)n=11；
　　頭體長1179mm(1110-1260mm)n=11；尾長711mm(630-770mm)n=11；
*佛羅裏達個體*
　　♂雄 > 平均體重53.6kg(39-69.9kg)n=43；
　　頭體長1386mm(1200-1680mm)n=34；尾長690mm(605-804mm)n=34；
　　♀雌 > 平均體重36.1kg(22.7-49kg)n=37；
　　頭體長1261mm(1031-1410mm)n=25；尾長658mm(570-880mm)n=25；
*巴西個體*
　　♂雄 > 平均體重53.1kg(41.5-68kg)n=7；
　　頭體長1198mm(1070-1360mm)n=7；尾長679mm(640-780mm)n=7；
　　♀雌 > 平均體重36.9kg(25-45kg)n=10；
　　頭體長1076mm(950-1170mm)n=10；尾長639mm(580-770mm)n=10；
*智利個體*
　　♂雄 > 平均體重68.8kg(55-80kg)n=6；
　　頭體長1315mm(1220-1450mm)n=6；尾長745mm(680-800mm)n=6；
　　♀雌 > 平均體重45.1kg(36.5-57kg)n=4；
　　頭體長1220mm(1000-1380mm)n=4；尾長722mm(670-810mm)n=4。    
    

*人與美洲獅*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    　　加拿大一母親用抹布擊退美洲獅成功救子據加拿大廣播公司1月4日報道，12月31日，加拿大卑詩省北部一位名叫梅茨勒的母親成功用手中的抹布擊退了攻擊自己孩子的美洲獅。梅茨勒說：“當時我的兒子（大衛）正在湖邊滑雪，我向窗外一望，發現一頭美洲獅已經騎在大衛的頭上，它的嘴已經咬到大衛的頭了。我手裏只拿著抹布就沖向屋外，並用抹布猛擊美洲獅。最後，美洲獅叼著從大衛頭上扯下的帽子盯了我一下便轉身逃跑了。”隨後，大衛被送到了醫院進行救治。在縫了22針後，大衛已經出院並能夠正常上學。保護區官員表示，可能在當時，美洲獅感覺完成攻擊存在太多變數，才選擇立即離開。出於安全考慮，襲擊大衛的美洲獅最終被人們找到並殺死。    
    

*保護級別*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    　　列入《華盛頓公約》附錄Ⅰ 保護物種。
　　列入《世界自然保護聯盟》（IUCN）ver 3.1：2009年哺乳綱紅色名錄。    
    

一些美洲獅圖片：

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------

